# 14' Starcraft Seafarer build



## markc

Hi all, I've been lurking around for the last month or so gathering ideas and information. I recently purchased a 14' Starcraft Seafarer with a 15hp '77-'81 Johnson outboard. Engine runs great, no leaks on the boat and cam with a really nice trailer. I've just gotten started on her and thought I would share the progress as I go. My idea is to be as plain as simple, but yet very functional. I will have front and rear casting decks with an open floor to walk through, and side lockers on either side. Dual batteries mounted in the bow with shallow center storage. Electrical will be front and rear lights, storage lighting (LED), fish finder and a simple sound system. Never tried anything like this before as I've only been fishing for just over a year. I am looking forward to it, and being in Wisconsin, I have a long winter to get it finished! I'd like to thank everyone on here for all their posts to help all of us others figure out what we're doing!


----------



## HahnZooKeeper

Hey Mark,
Looks just like the Starcraft we just finished. Ours is a 1981 Seafarer, how about yours? Looks like you've already gotten started. Get ready for alot of (very rewarding) hard work. We started our build in January and just got to the point about a month ago that we could put her back in the water for the first time. I am NOT trying to discourage you at all, but be prepared to put in alot of "blood, sweat, and tears". And if you anything like me, you'll enjoy (almost) every minute! Fortunately for me, my whole family helped in some ways so we can all call it "ours". There's something about a project like this that's special.
Check out my posts by clicking my link and maybe you'll see something that sparks more creativity. Can't wait to see/follow your progress
Bye the way, where abouts in Wisconsin are you? My wife and I are originally from Wisconsin right smack in the mddle of Green Bay and Milwaukee. 

Go Pack Go!!!


----------



## markc

Thanks Hahnzookeeper! I'm sure it will be quite a project. I'm very fortunate to have some friends who have some amazing skills with wood and with aluminum/stainless fabricating and welding. Mine is an '81 also! Your project, Atucks and one others are the ones who have given me hope and ideas for this project. I'll be sure to add pics as the project progresses!

We live in southeast wisconsin, right in between Milwaukee and Chicago, GO PACK GO is right! This season is in their hands to win it all! No one in the NFC is a real standout this year...


----------



## HahnZooKeeper

Well, it's great to see a fellow "Cheesehead" with similar interests. What do/will you be fishing for when she's done? My close friend and fellow "Cheesehead Transplant" has got me jacked up about Muskie Hunting. We both now live in N.E. Indiana and have quite a selection of Muskie lakes here. Both our Dad's still live in Sheboygan Falls, WI and we're trying to get them out on our boats for a Muskie hunt soon.
I wish you well and hope I can help. I'll be watching your progress. Have Fun!


----------



## markc

So, i sanded and knocked off all the loose paint. Interior and exterior. I don't think I'm gonna go all the way to bare aluminum. A nice etching primer should do the trick. 

The previous owner told me that he had checked for leaks a year ago and repaired them all, so I was gonna take his word for it, but then decided if I'm gonna put this kind of effort into this boat, I better do it right and check it myself! Guess what? 7 leaks found. :evil: Ugh. The strangest one is the one with the arrow on it. After I had filled it up completely (to the water line) all leaks had been discovered and marked. Once I began to try and push it out of the garage into the driveway to drain it, I was rocking it back and forth (that lil F'r got heavy quick!) it suddenly had a heavy steady stream of water coming out of the middle part under the boat :shock: . I don't know the name, but I put an arrow to it. The strange thing is, that for the amount of water coming out of that spot, you would think there would have been bubbles in the surface water on the top, but there wasn't. It began to slow down and then when I started pushing on it again, then it just flat out stopped. Now, there was water sloshing all over the place and being spilt all over. I wonder if it didn't follow the seam and start running out there. I couldn't see any evidence of that though, it just seemed to have sprung a leak, then sealed back up again. Very strange and has me a bit concerned. I could use a bit of advice on how to repair the leaking rivets, methods, ideas etc. if someone would be so kind! Thank you guys!

Next up, fixing the leaks and then redoing the trailer!


----------



## JMichael

I don't know your knowledge level with woods, but if you're planning on using oak for the transom, I'd suggest you try to find some white oak vs red oak for the job. White oak holds up much better for exterior projects where the wood is exposed to lots of moisture.


----------



## markc

Hey Mike, I know very little about wood. I have a friend of mine picking up the piece for me. If the piece is properly stained/weathercoated will it still make a big difference?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## JMichael

As long as you keep it sealed good, you probably won't see much of a difference if any. The white oak pays off when/if water happens to get through your seal before you realize it needs a fresh coat of sealant (which seems to happen to a lot of us it seems).


----------



## markc

It's been slow going, but I'm doing a little here and a little there. Started work on some of the framing. Trying to do it in three sections so that it can be removed easily. Front casting deck, center walk through and rear casting deck. I've never worked with wood before so it is definately taking some time. Kind of stumped on how to build the front casting deck framing, due to the angles and such. I'll keep an eye out on other builds, but would love to hear any suggestions. Walking areas are 5/8" plywood, not standing surfaces will be 1/2". All of the plywood will be Weathersealed before carpet is installed. Here's what I've got so far.


----------



## JMichael

My first suggestion would be to cut back on the number of 2x4's and try using some 2x2's. While the 2x4 may be needed for additional strength in some of the horizontal positions, a 2x2 in the vertical position has more than enough strength to support any load your likely to put on it. That many 2x4's is going to add quite a bit of extra weight to the boat so you need to keep that in mind as you build. Look at some of the other builds where wood was used for ideas and to see how they did theirs.


----------



## Starcraft14

What a great site! I'm starting a build on my 1989 Starcraft 14 Seafarer Tuesday. Looking at adding a very large front casting deck and rear one as well. I'm planning on raising the decks fairly high, approximately 3" from the top railing. That way I can have plenty of storage under both decks. I cannot stand gear laying in the floor. I'll start a new topic on the board and also show before, during, and after pics. I'm wondering how much it will affect the "tippiness" of the boat by raising those decks that high. Any thoughts? Thanks, and I look forward to seeing the rest of your build. 

Lyle


----------



## markc

@JMichael thanks for the info. I do agree, the more supports to stabilize the rear casting deck I added the more I worried about the weight I was. Those were all a bunch of old 2x4's I had laying around from a basement room project a few years ago, so I figured I'd put them to use. The weight isn't too bad, I can easily lift it in and out of the boat as I did this about a 1000 times trying to get it right! 

@Starcraft14, This site is awesome, can't wait to see what you build. I've seen others with high casting decks and all report it being stable... I guess I'll find out sometime in April! 
Good luck with the build!


----------



## markc

Well, after reading JMichael's post and thinking about it, I decided to scrap the floor and the rear casting deck due to weight  it was a lot of work out the window but now the wife has some shelves in one of our closets she's been wanting for a while, hey it made her happy... Anyway, I went back and started looking at some of the other builds, and here's what I have come up with framing so far... The front casting deck is a blatant rip-off of Hahnzookeepers with just a couple modifications... So, here is what a day of work turned out for me!


----------



## markc

Been a while since I've updated. I've only been working on this during the weekends lately. It has turned out to be a much bigger project than I anticipated, though I was warned early on! After much trial and error, trimmings, re-do's and splinters :? I *FINALLY* have the framing and decking done... Sunday I will take it all apart again, and waterseal all the woodwork. I'm debating whether to carpet it, or use marine paint and just paint all the surfaces. I'm worried that the carpeting will retain moisture during rains and such and will harm the wood faster. I welcome any thoughts y'all may have. 

Next up, interior and exterior body... Pics to follow as I go!


----------



## markc

Its been a while since I've updated this thread. Been busy working on her. Getting closer. I am always amazed at how challenging the simplest things can become. It has been a great winter project though! My goal is to have her ready by 3-28-13. Leaves me with just under 2 weeks. Here are some new pics, I added descriptions to most pictures for more of an explanation. Thanks for looking in!


----------



## TheMaestro

Hey, I like your build and ideas! Keep going!


----------



## markc

Thanks maestro! Getting so close!


----------



## markc

Well, time just keeps flying by, but she is almost finished at this time. My hope is to have her in the water Sunday 4-14  Here's what I've done since the last update. I added comments above pictures if needed


----------



## NLaudy

Looks great! Do you have a hinge on your side storage compartment? What did you attach to the wall of the boat for the top to sit on and if you dont mind me asking, how did you attach it to the boat?


----------



## SLob-O

Very cool setup you have there. great use of space!


----------



## markc

Thanks Slob-o! 

NLaudy, Right now, the lid just sits on top of the storage box. I think I am going to install a piano hinge on the inside lip. So the lid will open from the outside. I'll take some pics tonight of how I did the lid stop on the boat side and explain with the pics :beer:


----------



## SLob-O

Good call with the piano hinge. Kendor has some good aluminum ones that are easy to cut to length with a chop saw.


----------



## TheMaestro

=D> Wow, she looks nice! Thats fast work!


----------



## DOBSONFLY

:beer: looks awesome!


----------



## NLaudy

Thanks Mark! I look forward to seeing how you did it. I am currently doing one on my boat and I just can't figure out the best way to do it with the curve of the boat.


----------



## markc

Here you go NLaudy. Sorry it took so long, but you know how it goes, something always comes up... Anyway, it is a very simple set up. I took a piece of 90degree aluminum, cut it to length then drilled and riveted the piece onto the wall of the boat. It is not load bearing so it need not be super strong, just something for the lid to rest on. As you will see in one of the pics, it doesnt sit PERFECT against the wall of the boat, but sits good enough. Here are the pics, if I can help more, please let me know.


----------



## Pweisbrod

Really sharp.


----------



## markc

Thanks pweisbrod :beer: now if the weather around here would just switch to spring...


----------



## Pweisbrod

Amen. I need to 5200 some stuff, prime and paint before I can start putting this thing back together. Come on spring!


----------



## NLaudy

Thanks for the great pictures! That is exactly what I was thinking about doing but the way the boat is angled I didn't think it would turn out too great. I am going to give it a go anyways. Thanks again for the pictures.


----------



## jvanhees

Great looking boat! How do you like the rubberized paint so far? I love the look of the new carpet, but my boat will (hopefully) be filled with walleye eggs and other messy stuff....so I was thinking otherwise as the carpet will be trashed. Plus my two yellow labs will hair up that carpet in no time.. Let me know how much you like that! Looks good! Also, how did you learn to do all of the wiring?


----------



## markc

Hey jvanhees, to be honest, I can't tell u how well the flooring holds up as she hasn't even made her maiden voyage yet, freakin wisconsin weather!! It "seems" durable but I haven't been walking all over it, dragging stuff across it etc... I didn't want carpet for most of the reasons u mentioned, plus I'm really concerned that the carpet will just hold moisture against the wood. That paint/rubberized material I used is a polyurethane so it will waterproof and protect. I do agree though, carpet looks nice! Plus it hides all the lil mistakes  

As far as the wiring, I was a mechanic at a dodge dealership for about 6 years and have been into jeeps and off roadig my entire adulthood... If u need help with schematics or wiring just shoot me a message, I'd be happy to help with what I can... Cheers!


----------



## bigwave

Everything looks great......looks like you have tons of storage.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper

Awesome looking tin! Man, does that bring back memories! This past winter we traded ours for a bigger 16' Starcraft SuperSport with an 80hp Mercury. When I looked at yours, I had to go back and look at my old pics to reminise about the fun we had with it. I hope you enjoy it, it looks great.
We're trying to plan a trip back to Wisconsin this summer to take my Dad and Brother out Muskie Hunting. Maybe we'll see you out there.


----------



## sooutlandis

Great looking project man. Im in the process of redoing my boat and trying to figure out the best flooring. Was wondering what the name of the paint you used and how well it has held up. Did you roll it on or spray it? I was thinking of doing marine grade linoleum but still debating.


----------



## Bnoon120

Not sure if you guys are still actively reading this thread but heres what I am working with in hopes for a reply.. I bought a 76 14' Starcraft semi v last winter. The guy i bought it from was a hobbyist for restoring boats. He made it a row boat. I put a 20hp motor on it and fished the hell out of it last season and it was amazing. I found myself standing on the bench's most the time when fishing and I had a transom mount trolling motor that i used for maneuvering. There winter im starting my rebuild on it. I literally just got done scrubbing it clean to seal my welds and rivets to prepare my framing. My main concerns are as follows..

1. Do I connect my framing to the floor or does it just get built to sit in there and the weight keeps in in place?
2. I haven't read of anyone talking about the stability of a boat like this, POST modifications.. I dont plan on decking much higher than the original benches were and i could stand on the brim of the boat and it wouldn't tip (im 6'2" ~210lbs) so im assuming even if i deck to the brim ill be in good shape, but has anyone had stability problems??
3. Sealing my wood, the framing im assuming should be sealed the same as the ply wood, and with that, is 1/2" ply wood enough or should i go 3/4"?

Thanks if you see this and help, I just wanna get it right the first time.. Im sure we all do when we start.

Sincerely,
Brad


----------

